

How RIM’s PlayBook Could Have Succeeded - Garbage
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/06/rim-playbook/

======
chadp
Is anyone here going to develop for this thing? I should think after iphone,
ipad, android, palm, regular blackberryOS devs and maybe windows phone7, devs
will have their hands plenty full. Can people really take on this totally new
OS? Or will it only be the big companies that do it (ie. playbook won't get
many apps built)

